# Prince Caspian Blu-ray movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61P4E9P9N4L._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray review*

Just a week after my disappointing viewing of the movie Wall-E, We sat down to view Disney's newest release Prince Caspian.
Only one word can describe this movie, WOW!

[img]http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/dvd/disney/princecaspian/Caspian2_S.jpg[/img]The cinematography was breathtaking and extremely well done. This is by far one of the best movies I have seen this year and as I was so loking forward to it given the first movie was very good as well.
It's been a year since the Pevensie children--Peter (William Moseley), Susan (Anna Popplewell), Edmund (Skandar Keynes), and Lucy (Georgie Henley)--returned to England from Narnia, and they've just about given up the thought of ever going back and have gone back to living their ordinary lives. But just like that, they're once again transported to that wonderful place called Narnia, or is it? Little do they know things have changed in the many, many years that have gone by.


[img]http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/dvd/disney/princecaspian/Caspian1_S.jpg[/img] The Acting by all is done top notch and its at times hard to believe that they are only just that, Actors. 
Once again the blending of animation with real life video is done to perfection and it is very hard to convince yourself that it is not real. Aslan in particular is done so well that you dont even feel that he is not a real living Lion. The Trees coming alive is also spectacular and the camera angles really give you a clear view of just how large and powerful they can be. 






Video: :5stars:
The video quality is top notch and is going to be tough to beat. Daylight scenes were brilliant and made you wish you were there. Night time scenes were clear and still easy to distinguish things lurking in the dark. 

Audio: :5stars:
This is one where I wish there was 6 stars as This movie blows away everything I have seen so far on BluRay or HD DVD. This is also the first movie that i have seen (that I know of) that has had the 7.1 Full DTS Master Audio. The use of all 7 independent channels also meant that for the first time I say all 7 indicators on My Onkyo light up:T
The use of the LFE channel is what really stood out to me. There were countless times during the movie that the pressure changes in the room were even noticeable and the couch shook! The scenes where the army marched as well as the boulders being launched by the catapults were particularly impressive. The use of the rear and side surround channels was fantastic and sounds came at you from everywhere. 
This movie is now the one to beat for audio dynamics and overall WOW factor in my opinion and for anyone who likes deep bass this movie has plenty of it. 

Prince Caspian on Blu-ray is a must have for any collection and is well worth every cent. The movie is almost two and a half hours (145min) and the time flies by without any times where you find yourself looking at your watch.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am looking forward to owning this movie. I had it in my hand last night at Wal-Mart, but put it back cause I may get it as a present in a few weeks. :bigsmile:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I took my son to see them both when they were at theaters. One _movie day _ awhile back he had a choice between Speedracer and the new Narnia after watching both trailers on the computer. 

I was glad he picked Narnia. I've heard that Speedracer movie was a real stinker.


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I am looking forward to owning this movie. I had it in my hand last night at Wal-Mart, but put it back cause I may get it as a present in a few weeks. :bigsmile:




If you don't have the first one, Amazon has bundled the two together for a decent price. That's how I got it.

I was excited just like the reviewer when I saw the back surrounds light up on my Sony receiver. The excitement quickly left since I am only running 5.1. It still sounded awesome and didn't seem to lack anything without the rear surrounds. This is one of the best movies for the audio that I have on Blu-ray yet. I am very excited about this movie.


----------

